# Kỹ Thuật Trồng Cây Sa-pô-chê



## nguyễn huy thạc (1 Tháng sáu 2016)

*Kỹ thuật trồng cây Sa-pô-chê*​
*Các loại cây trái Sa-pô-chê*

Các loại cây ăn trái Sa-pô-chê thuộc họ Sapotaceae, phổ thông trên thế giới gồm ba loài:

-Sa-pô-chê chính danh, tên La-tinh là Achras sapota L. hay Manilkra zapotilla Gilly.

-Sa-pô-chê ruột hồng ma mây, tên La-tinh là Calocarpum sapota Merr. hay Calocarpum mammosum.

-Sa-pô-chê trái vàng cam canistel, tên La-tinh là Pouteria campechina Baehni hay là Lukuma nervosa D.C, còn gọi là cây trứng gà hay lê-ki-ma. Các cây này đều có nguồn gốc Trung hay Nam Mỹ.​
Các cây ăn trái họ Sapotaceae còn gồm luôn cả cây vú sữa tên La-tinh là Chrysophyllum cainito L., Các cây này đã được du nhập vào Việt Nam khoảng năm 1930. Còn hai cây khác tuy cũng được gọi là Sa-pô-chê ở Chây Mỹ thì không thuộc họ Sapotaceae. Đó là cây Sa-pô-chê trắng Casimiroa edulis cùng họ với cam quýt và cây Sa-pô-chê đen Diospyros digyna cùng họ với vây mun hay cây hồng trái.






​
Có bốn loài có trái ăn được thuộc họ Sapotaceae, trong số 64 loài họ này ở Việt Nam:

-Cây găng neo Châu Đốc Manilkara kauki L., trái cỡ trứng chim cút, mùi vị thịt giống Sa-pô-chê.

-Cây găng neo Côn Sơn Manilkara hexandra Dub. là một đại thụ cao 20m, chích ra nhiều mủ trắng, trái tròn, thịt màu vàng.

-Cây sến dứa Madhuca pasquieri H.J.Lam, phân bố ở núi rừng từ Quảng Yên đến Vinh, cũng là một đại thụ, cành cây phủ đầy lông màu rỉ sét, nhưng lá không lông, trái nhỏ, cỡ 3cm chỉ có hột.

-Cây sến gang Xantolis cambodiana Dub. mọc ở rừng Hà Sơn Bình, Bắc Cạn, Thái Nguyên, Phú Yên, Khánh Hòa, Phan Rang ở cao độ 400m, trái bầu dục, vỏ cứng, hột dài và dẹp.​




​
*Cây Sa-pô-chê*

Cây Sa-pô-chê hay xa bô ở miền Nam còn có tên là hồng xiêm ở miền Bắc, tiếng Anh là Sapodilla và tiếng Pháp là Sapotillier, tuy nguồn gốc Trung Mỹ, nhưng đã được trồng ở khắp các xứ nhiệt đới trên thế giới. Sa-pô-chê có lẽ được du nhập vào Việt Nam từ cuối thế kỷ thứ 19. Là một cây cổ thụ, cao 10-12m, luôn luôn có lá xanh.Chịu đựng được gió to, bão tố mà ít gãy cành hay trốc gốc. Lá hình thuẫn, dài 8-`15cm, rộng 3-5cm. Hoa đơn chiếc, mọc rải rác ở lá nách, nhỏ độ 1cm đường kính, ra làm nhiều đợt suốt năm. Trái có đường kính từ 5-10cm, tròn hay hình quả trứng. Vỏ màu rỉ nâu, hơi nhám. Ruột màu vàng nâu ăn mềm hay như có vẻ cát đôi chút. Mùi vị ngọt và dễ chịu. Mỗi trái hoặc không hột hoặc chứa đến 12 hột dẹp, cứng, láng đen, dài 2cm.

Cây Sa-pô-chê ưa khí hậu nóng nực, đồng bằng cao độ gần mặt biển. Tuy nhiên, cây trưởng thành chịu đựng được nhiệt độ âm 2-3 độ C trong vài giờ. Cây còn nhỏ thì chết hay bị hư hại nếu nhiệt độ dưới 0 độ C.

Sa-pô-chê mọc chậm vào những năm đầu và chịu đựng được khô hạn rất giỏi. Cây có thể mọc ở đất nghèo nàn, nhưng nếu đất tốt, nhiều chất hữu cơ, thoát thủy, phẫu diện khá sâu thì mọc mạnh.

http://2.bp.************/-qxrt1Tm0IiI/Ug7nuIpW6-I/AAAAAAAAAjk/BdpmAv-xABc/s1600/sa-po-che-macbac-6.jpg ​
Sa-pô-chê có thể trồng bằng hột. Nếu nhân giống vô tính thì cây thấp hơn, có hình dáng cây vườn chứ không phải cây cổ thụ. Cây tháp hay chiết dễ dàng. Dùng cây hột để làm gốc tháp cũng được. Giâm cành thì khó khăn hơn. Nếu đã tuyển chọn giống thì nên tháp vì cây hột thường có phẩm chất và năng suất kém. Trồng ở khoảng cách 4-6m. Cây ra trái sau 4 năm, nhuqwng sản xuất nhiều nhất khi cây được 20-25 năm tuổi. Lúc này một cây cho đến 2.000-3.000 trái/năm. Trái chín rải rác suốt năm nên ở miền Nam mùa não cũng có thể ăn Sa-pô-chê. Sa-pô-chê khó thụ phấn trên hoa cùng cây, cho nên trồng nhiều cây khác giống, giúp thụ phấn chéo, ra nhiều trái hơn.

Cây Sa-pô-chê không đòi hỏi nhiều về dinh dưỡng, phân bón. Nhưng nếu cây mọc yếu, nên bón độ 200g loại phân hỗn hợp NPK 6-2-6 hoặc dung dịch dinh dưỡng TC-Mobi và dùng bút đo TDS giá rẻ để đo 1000ppm, sau khi trồng được một năm. Bón 3 tháng một lần cho mỗi cây. Sau đó tăng dần đến 450g, nhưng chỉ bón năm sáu tháng một lần.

Mua bút đo tds tại đây

Sa-pô-chê ít bị sâu bệnh, rễ Sa-pô-chê đôi khi bị nấm Phytophthora sp. làm thối. Cành thỉnh thoảng bị nấm hồng Corticium Salmonicolr làm chết khô dần từ ngọn. Nhiều loại nấm Pestalozzia phá hoại lá hay cành, làm nổi mụt cóc (galles). Rệp dính cũng có thể đeo ở lá và làm nấm bồ hóng phát triển. Sa-pô-chê có thể bị sâu đục thân khiến cây yếu, có thể gãy. Dùng gòn thấm bi 58 hay Azodrin nhét vào lỗ sâu đục.

Ở đất giồng châu thổ sông Cửu Long, người ta phân biệt hai giống Sa-pô-chê. Một giống trái tròn, vỏ màu đất sét, ít ngọt. Một giống hình trứng, vỏ đậm hơn, ruột mềm hơn và rất ngọt (độ đường gần đến 15%). Viện cây ăn quả miền Nam nhận diện hiện nay ba giống Sa-pô-chê cho năng suất cao ở miền Nam. Sa-pô-chê lồng mứt, lá mỏng, màu xanh đậm, trái dài, thịt màu sô cô la, chắc, ngọt vừa. Sa-pô-chê xiêm Tiền Giang, lá dày, màu xanh nhạt, trái to, thịt cũng màu sô cô la, phẩm chất ngon. Sa-pô-chê xem Cần thơ, lá xanh lợt, thịt trái không cát, màu sô cô la lợt, ngon.





​
Ở Florida thì có nhiều giống Sa-pô-chê tuyển chọn như giống Prolific, giống Brow sugar, giống Modello, giống Russell và đặc biệt là giống sớm Tikal có năng suất cao, phẩm chất tốt nên du nhập trồng thử ở Việt Nam. Tikal cũng như nhiều giống Sa-pô-chê nên trồng gấn các cây Sa-pô-chê khác để cho nhiều trái hơn. Lý do là cây Sa-pô-chê khó thụ phấn trên hoa cùng cây. Nếu chỉ trồng một cây riêng rẽ trong vườn thì ít đậu trái. Tính khó thụ phấn trên hoa cùng cây của Tikal tương đối ít so với các giống khác. Vỏ trái Tikal mỏng, ruột vàng, mềm, không như có cát, ngọt mà không có vị chát. Trái có thể nặng hơn 300g, có từ 1-5 hột cứng, đen. Mùa Tikal chín rộ sớm hơn các giống khác 3 tháng ở điều kiện Florida. Mỗi cây cho đến 200kg trái.. Cây mọc mạnh ở các đất đá vôi, và chịu đựng bão tố rất giỏi. Hai năm đầu sau khi trồng nên tưới nước nếu có hạn hán. Cây lớn thì kháng hạn giỏi. Tikal cũng mọc tốt ở ven biển vì chịu đựng được hơi gió biển mặn. Trái cũng không bị giòi trái cây đục. Tháp Tikal dễ dàng.

Phải hái trái Sa-pô-chê khi trái đã lớn đầy đủ nhưng chưa chín và để chín tới thêm. Ở Campuchia trái Sa-pô-chê được nhúng nước vôi cho chín nên tưởng lầm là trứng tẩm tột vôi. Chích vỏ Sa-pô-chê thì có mủ gọi là chicle, trước đây dùng để làm chewing-gum (kẹo cao su).

*



*​*
Sa-pô-chê ruột hồng hay Sa-pô-chê ma mây*

Sa-pô-chê ma mây hiện chỉ được trồng ở Châu Mỹ , rất nhiều ở Trung Mũ, đặc biệt là Cuba.Cây cổ thụ có nhiều cành lớn. Lá hình hơi thuẫn, rất lớn, dài 30cm, rộng 10cm. Mặt dưới lá xanh lợt hay nâu xạm, có lông khi lá còn non, nhưng sau đó thì trơn tru. Lá có khuynh hướng mọc xúm xít nhau ở đầu nhánh lớn. Hoa nhỏ, trắng, không cuống mọc ở cành hay nhánh nhỏ cũng xúm xịt ở ngọn. Trái hình thuẫn, còn lá dài khô ở đáy và noãn khô ở ngọn, dài từ 7-15cm. Vỏ dày, cứng, màu rỉ nâu, hơi nhám. Trái chín thì ruộ màu hồng hay nâu đỏ, mềm hay như có cát, ngọt và mùi vị rất được dân Trung Mỹ ưa chuộng. Trái thường chỉ có một hột lớn, cứng, láng bóng, màu nâu đậm, có chỗ nứt mông trắng hơn dọc phía bụng. Một vài trái có đến 4 hột. Trái đủ cỡ ở cây, và như vậy trái chín rải rác suốt năm.

Sa-pô-chê ma mây là cây vùng nhiệt đới, xứ nóng nhưng trồng ở độ cao xứ nhiệt đới cũng được, miễn là nhiệt độ không xuống quá 0 độ C. Cây cũng không đòi hỏi nhiều về đất đai, sinh trưởng trên đất cát cũng như trên đất sét nặng, ngoại trừ đất úng thủy ngập nước.

Sa-pô-chê ma mây trồng bằng hột thì sau 7-8 năm mới ra trái. Còn nếu tháp thì chỉ cần 3 năm. Ngoài ra, trái cây trồng bằng hột thường có phẩm chất kém. Tuy nhiên, cây ma mây rất khó tháp. Kết quả tháp thất thường.

Vì cây trồng bằng hột nên cây ra đủ loại, đủ cỡ trái và phẩm chất ruột cũng biến thiên rất nhiều. Cần tuyển chọn nhiều sau khi du nhập hột đem trồng. Ở Florida đã tuyển chọn được giống Magana du nhập từ nước EL Savador cho trái với phẩm chất cao.

*Cây Sa-pô-chê ruột trắng vàng*

*Họ cam (Rutaceae)*

Tuy cũng gọi là Sa-pô-chê trên thế giới, nhưng thực tế cây Sa-pô-chê ruột trắng vàng Casimiroa edulis lại thuộc họ thực vật với cam quýt Rutaceae. Cây nguồn gốc Nam Mỹ như các loại mãng cầu. Đây là một cây cổ thụ cao 8-15m, đường kính tán 8-12m có thể mọc tốt ở cao nguyên nước ta như Langbian- Đà Lạt, Đăk Lăk, Gia lai, Kon Tum, hay vùng thượng du miền Bắc. Cây lớn có lá xanh láng bên trên, hình bàn tay (chân vịt). Trái có đường kính 7-10cm. Trong thực tế Sa-pô-chê này có nhiều giống tuyển lựa, hễ giống trái chín vỏ xanh thì ruột trắng vàng lợt, còn trái chín vỏ vàng thì ruột vàng. Vỏ rất mỏng. Ruột mềm, ăn có mùi vị nửa đào lông (peach) nửa chuối, hay là táo tây. Coi chừng có những giống không tuyển lựa thì hơi đắng hay chát. Phải hái trái trước khi chín cây, còn cứng thì để một thời gian cho mềm thì mới ăn. Cơm nghiền nhỏ làm đông lạnh thì tồn trữ cả năm. Cơm có thể vắt thêm một tí chanh nghiền ra thành nước sốt ngon. Trái có 1 đến 5 hột lớn, thường là 3 hột. Cây rất sai (nhiều) trái, mọc đầy cành ở gỗ mới. Một nhà trồng một cây mùa chín rộ, ăn không xuể.

Nên tránh trồng Sa-pô-chê ruột trắng vàng ở những vùng mưa quá nhiều. Như vậy, khí hậu khá khô hạn như ở vùng Khánh Dương- Mang Giang, Gia lai, Kon Tum thích hợp hơn là vùng Bảo Lộc- Di linh. Cây mọc gần như bất cứ ở loại đất nào, trừ đất cà giang kiềm (có pH quá cao) hay đất phèn (có pH quá thấp), miễn là không úng thủy.

Cây có thể nhân giống bằng hột, nhưng cây hột thì phẩm chất trái kém. Vì vậy nên tháp hay chiết cành thì hơn. Vả lại cây tháp 3-4 năm đã có trái và cây hột cần những 5-8 năm tròn. Hột lấy từ trái tươi ra, đem chôn sâu 2,5cm dưới đất sẽ nảy mầm trong vòng 3-4 tuần lễ. Cây hột nên trồng trong chậu hay trong giỏ cho đến khi cao được 60-90 cm mới đem trồng. Gỗ tháp phải cắt từ ngọn của cành đã trưởng thành có màu xám xanh. Cây Sa-pô-chê ruột trắng vàng có khuynh hướng mọc thẳng, ít đâm nhánh cho nên phải bấm hay xén ngọn khi cây cao được 1m để cây đâm nhánh nhiều. Các tượt đâm ra cần phải bấm ngọn khi dài 30cm để cây thêm cành ra trái nhiều hơn. Cây ra trái nhiều thì phải bón phân đạm hoặc dung dịch dinh dưỡng TC-Mobi và dùng bút đo TDS giá rẻ để đo nồng độ chính xác để cây mọc tốt và khỏi ra trái cách năm. Cây còn nhỏ thì bón độ 400g phân hốn hợp 6-6-6-3 (NPK Mg), ba tháng 1 lần mỗi năm hoặc có thể hòa vào nước làm dung dịch và đừng nên dùng bút đo TDS giá rẻ để đo nồng độ. Cây lớn thì bón 3-4 lần mỗi năm số lượng trên theo công thức 8-3-9-5. Nên tưới khi cây còn nhỏ.

Cũng như cây bơ, cây Sa-pô-chê ruột trắng khó lòng biết được khi nào trái đã chín. Cây vỏ xanh thì chỉ trở màu (đổi màu) đôi chút mà thôi. Vì vậy tốt hơn nên lựa giống vỏ vàng, có màu vàng rõ rệt khi trái chín. Trái chưa chín mà đã hái khi khi trái mềm ăn được có vị chát. Một vài giống như suebelle chín rải rác rất lâu trong vòng 6 tháng trên cây. Ít khi cây ăn trái mà có trái chín lâu như vậy.

Trích nguồn: https://dophyvn.com/products/thuoc-tru-nam-benh-fusarium-phytophthora-goc-dong-nano-cup-2-9sl


----------

